# does anyone have a wiring diagram that would show IAT on a 93 240sx?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

looking for a wiring diagram to show location of IAT on a 93 240sx, nobody seems to be able to know the exact location or if this model even has one!!!


----------

